

Sean Parker: Now Is the Most Toxic Time Ever In Silicon Valley - michaelochurch
http://www.businessinsider.com/sean-parker-now-is-the-most-toxic-time-ever-in-silicon-valley-2012-10

======
atomical
Sob story by a company that doesn't have a price? It seems to me that Jason
Fried is talking about companies like this.

------
dpakrk
Not surprising , They should choose mobile instead of web and also very less
people interested to talk strangers if its not a dating site.

